# HM or Rosetail? White or Opaque?



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

When I first bought Yuki, his cup was marked "Premium Betta". It was hard to tell in that little cup, but I thought he was a Halfmoom.

But when I posted pictures of Yuki here, a couple of people said they thought he was a Rosetail. And others said he's a HM. I'm hoping I can get a consensus on his tail type so I know! 

Also, I was looking at the Tails & Colours sticky, and I noticed there are a couple of different types of white betta. How can I tell if he's a White or an Opaque?

Sorry about the pic...I took it with my cell phone, and the lighting wasn't great, but I had just exercised him with a mirror, and for like 10 minutes after he was strutting his stuff around the tank. He suddenly stopped swimming, spread his fins, and just hovered there like he was waiting for me to take his picture! LOL










You can see his colour better in this pic I took last week with a better camera and a flash...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Whatever he is he's spectacular! Looks like a big ear.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

I cant say that I am 100% correct but what I think a rosetail is.. is a halfmoon with a bit more branching. 

I'd say he is a big ear rosetail  Those are one of my favorite bettas too.. What a beautiful boy you have!


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

Yup, he definitely has big ears! That was one of the reasons I had to get him...it looked like he was waving me over to the shelf wear he was sitting! LOL


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

He is platinum white, looks to me like his fins are very ratty, possibly fin rot, so really can't tell if he is a rosetail or not, would need a closeup pic either way, I'm working with platinum whites now, but i would def start treating him for fin rot, may just be the angle of the pics but I don't think so


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Could also be biting. I see a good number of fin biting cases at my local petco. I would treat fro biting aswell.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My Taz was rosetail, I think yours has tail biting issues


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks just a beautiful big ear rose tail to me, his fins are huge, a tail bitter usually has clean U shapes or extremely tragedy fins. 

Compare him to this fish


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

More rosetail pics




























tail biter


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> Looks just a beautiful big ear rose tail to me, his fins are huge, a tail bitter usually has clean U shapes or extremely tragedy fins.
> 
> Compare him to this fish


Thanks, copperarabian...this tail on this betta is exactly like Yuki's. My last betta was a tail biter...Luke's tail looks nothing like his did.

So I guess he's definitely a Rosetail then. Platinum white sounds good too!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i'd say he might even be a feathertail.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I wonder what my guys color is??? Any one have any ideas? anywho i posted my guys pics cuz he reminded me of yours a bit..diff color but similar in tail and size et...except i think u def have a big ear! BEAUTIFUL! My guy is a double tail halfmoon, or so it said on the container...maybe it will help you??


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Rosetail


----------

